

The Small Worlds of Corporate Governance - walterbell
http://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/leadership/research/smallworlds

======
walterbell
Some background on the project:

 _".. an open source project in which people could join by contributing data,
with the understanding that data and code would be posted. The topic was small
worlds and corporate governance that resulted in a book by that name,
published by MIT. The data are the names of directors and owners of firms in
20 plus countries; the code largely in C++ and some python is still at the
frontier of network methods and includes simulation and matching coding. The
final chapters in the book describe in detail the algorithms. We would love to
see the data and code used by others. The data are approximately from two
panels ~2000 & ~1990_"

From a book review,
[http://asq.sagepub.com/content/early/2015/06/29/000183921559...](http://asq.sagepub.com/content/early/2015/06/29/0001839215595225.full.pdf?ijkey=vUjr6UHxeZcUMdm&keytype=finite)

" _Based on a series of conferences between 2004 and 2009, the project brought
together more than 30 leading network scholars representing 22 countries.
Combining state-of-the-art network methods with an explicitly comparative
focus, this book is the most comprehensive work on corporate networks ever
published. Along with a related collection edited by Thomas David and Gerarda
Westerhuis (2014), Small Worlds represents a new frontier in the study of
corporate networks, one that will be an obligatory starting point for
researchers in this area for years to come. "_

